# Well, We're Picking Her Up Tuesday!



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, we finally got everything ironed out. DH got his new truck yesterday. 2006 Chevy 2500 diesel (that's all I know about it!)







I did alot of homework on the Outback and the absolute cheapest we could find was $20,000! This will include the Reese dual-cam weight distribution sway (oh heck, I don't know what it's called)!







And also includes the Prodigy brake system. I told them we would buy it if they put that on it and they said they would. (They also said I was 'tough'! shy ) Anyway, please feel free to tell us if you think we could have done better. I called all around. Everyone I talked to said we better go for it. We were willing to drive for it so that wasn't a factor, but nobody else could match let alone beat that price. Anyway, can any of you tell us if this dual cam thingy will be sufficient? Is there anything else we should tell them we need when we go to Indiana to pick it up Tuesday? You have all been alot of help and we appreciate it. sunny


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback Theycallusthebreeze









It sounds like you've done your homework with the Reese WDHP and Prodigy controller and that diesel will pull it just fine







Take it slow on the way home and be safe. One suggestion is to drive the OB around where you bought it to make sure the Reese is setup correctly, if not take it back and have them adjust it for you.

Bill.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Bill! That sounds like a very good idea!! We wish we could have bought in our own town but we really couldn't even find one in our own state! There was a dealer in Knoxville but he couldn't come close to that price. Plus he wanted $400 for a 'prep fee'??? I thought they were all supposed to prep them??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

breeze,

Sounds like you got a pretty good deal, IMO. Your truck shouldn't have any trouble with that set-up, either.

Ditto what Ram said...drive it around a while first before you leave town to make sure the hitch is set up properly.

Good luck and Congrats!









Enjoy!!!!!









Mark


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Mark! We'll do that!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Breeze,

Congratulations! You are going to have a blast!









You may want to clarify one thing... You say you are getting the Reese DualCam. In 2500Ram's reply, he refers to the WDHP (DualCam High Performance). Not the same thing! I think you would be much happier with the HP, but the regular DualCam is cheaper, and if you have not specified, that is what the dealer is likely to put on.

Since you are traveling to pick your new toy up, I would suggest spending a night in a campground near to the dealer the day you pick it up. That gives you the chance to really check everything out before you get it home (in addition to the PDI). If you do find a problem, the dealer is still close by. Also, after you give it the thorough PDI I know you will, you are going to be exhausted! The last thing you will need, is to drag that beast home the first time without a good nights rest!









Have fun, and let us know how it goes!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! Another Tennessee'r.....Welcome!! Nice set up you ended up with! We had to go out of state to get our Outback as well, but the dealership ROCKED! and they are only an hour away for me......

So, remember, living in TN gives you a longer camping season! So, get out there and go! Post often and check out the SE rally section and come join us!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Doug, thanks so much! I am going to call the dealer right now!







HAHA By time I am done with them, I will be too embarassed to meet them Tuesday! shy









Hey there Zoom! Well, by golly, it's a small world! We are just south of Nashville~~Spring Hill area. I've heard of these rallies but don't really know much about them. I guess the DH and me are going to have to get into the know of the camping lingo, huh?







We've got a long way to go to be as cool as you folks are!







But thanks to all of you, we're learning little by little! Oh yeah, by the way, I need to call the dealer!!









Talk to you all soon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> But thanks to all of you, we're learning little by little!


No probem....it's a "breeze."

Mark


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys. The dealership just called here to say that one of the guys there wanted to speak to my DH about the dual cam whatever. They said it is not the one they regularly use and that there are some ways in which it is trickier to use. They wanted to confirm with my husband that that is the one he indeed wanted. I told them we wanted the WD HP and they said they had planned on putting on what we had asked them which was the dual cam. I am confused and my DH is in a meeting at work although he doesn't know a whole lot about the different ones either I don't think. Which one do you all think we should use? Is there a different one altogether that might not be as difficult as the mechanic is suggesting?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reg dual cam is rated for 1000 lbs and the unit connects to the camper using U bolts

HD is rated for 1200 lbs and bolts to the chassis of the camper

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey guys. The dealership just called here to say that one of the guys there wanted to speak to my DH about the dual cam whatever. They said it is not the one they regularly use and that there are some ways in which it is trickier to use. They wanted to confirm with my husband that that is the one he indeed wanted. I told them we wanted the WD HP and they said they had planned on putting on what we had asked them which was the dual cam. I am confused and my DH is in a meeting at work although he doesn't know a whole lot about the different ones either I don't think. Which one do you all think we should use? Is there a different one altogether that might not be as difficult as the mechanic is suggesting?
> [snapback]77579[/snapback]​


You want the WD HP. Once setup correctly it's breeze to take on and off, seriously under 5 minutes if you stop for a cold drink. I wouldn't let them jip you out of the HP.

My opinion.

Bill.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Reg dual cam is rated for 10,000 lbs and the unit connects to the camper using U bolts
> 
> HD is rated for 12,000 and bolts to the chassis of the camper
> 
> ...


FYI - You can also get the Reese unit in a 1200# setup, I have the entire setup (from the shank back to the dual cam straight line) sitting in a box getting ready to go onto ebay in the spring....


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, my DH just called and I told him what you guys said. He is getting ready to call the mechanic that installs them. We appreicate having you seasoned campers to rely on. Especially when we don't know that much about them. I wish I would have thought to ask the dealer what kind they _do_ use if they don't use the dual cam one.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats on the 30RLS. We have the exact same one with the Reese HP dual cam system and it tows great. Make sure the dealer puts the one that they have to drill holes in the frame to mount. Don't let them give you the one that just mounts on the frame and tightens up with one bolt. I hope I haven't confused you too bad. Good luck, you'll love the camper.
Ben


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you Ben. I'll call there right now and tell them. (I bet they're all saying...'I'll bet it's Tara..._again_!') haha







I'll let you all know what happens...


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Thank you Ben. I'll call there right now and tell them. (I bet they're all saying...'I'll bet it's Tara..._again_!') haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this clarifies things, but the system you want the dealer to be installed is also commonly marketed as the Straight-Line system:

http://www.draw-tite.com/products/products...aightline.shtml

You can look up all the different systems on draw-tite's website (they are partnered with Reese, so it's the identical products).

http://www.draw-tite.com

The straight line system comes with the either the Round or Trunnion (square) Weight Distribution Bars. The Trunnion bars are generally regarded as better and are likely the ones you will get anyways (due to your trailer being fairly heavy) but you should check.

Also, the straight line system comes with the Dual Cam High Performance sway control (hence HP) and is also a better product than the regular Dual Cam sway control. Again, due to the size of your trailer the dealer would have to be very brave to install anything less than the HP model.

So, to sum up...

You should be getting:

1. Adjustable Shank
2. Straight-Line system with Trunnion Bars rated at 1000lbs tongue weight and 12,000 lbs trailer weight (I imagine the 800 lbs tongue / 10,000 trailer might be sufficient, but I would get the heavier duty system for your truck/trailer combo).

Congrats on your two purchases!!
Greg


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tara

welcome aboard action

& congrats on the new truck & outback









please post some pictures of both when you get em.

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to the board.

Tim


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! We are thinking we might run into snow up there in Indiana. We'll be going up there Tuesday and AOL was talking about snow!







The dealership is putting us up in a hotel so that the next morning we can go and spend the day there going over all the stuff. I guess they are going to put on a DrawTite thingy with the HP other thingy. I told them all you guys on here advised us and they said you guys know your business!!







But I hope DrawTite is as good as Reese? Someone said they are the same??


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Thanks so much everyone! We are thinking we might run into snow up there in Indiana. We'll be going up there Tuesday and AOL was talking about snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, same thing. Much like Chevy and GMC. Several of the hitch manufacturers sell under multiple brands. F'rinstance, the Prodigy is also available from Draw-Tite under their brand. Prodigy, Draw-Tite, and Reese are all units of Cequent.

Slug


----------

